# Audi employee discount



## boltispibe (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi all! I'm new to the site and should be getting my 07 A4 2.0T Quattro this week. I'm just waiting for my uncle's employee discount form/voucher, and wanted to know if anyone knew how much of a discount it is? Invoice? My cousin (his son) said, 15% - 20% but I just wanted to check and see if anyone here knew.
Any comments are greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Audi employee discount (boltispibe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boltispibe* »_Hi all! I'm new to the site and should be getting my 07 A4 2.0T Quattro this week. I'm just waiting for my uncle's employee discount form/voucher, and wanted to know if anyone knew how much of a discount it is? Invoice? My cousin (his son) said, 15% - 20% but I just wanted to check and see if anyone here knew.
Any comments are greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.









No where close to 15-20%. Its dealer invoice less any current incentives (none of 2007). PM me and I can email you sample of the form..


----------



## boltispibe (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi employee discount (TRegKnowItAll)*

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Audi employee discount (TRegKnowItAll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRegKnowItAll* »_No where close to 15-20%. Its dealer invoice less any current incentives (none of 2007). PM me and I can email you sample of the form..

depends, actually.
if the euro/dollar were better, I'd be buying in germany. As a Audi supplier, I get b/t 8-20% on an VWAG model if bought within germany. But as I'm a supplier to VWAG and not to VW/AUDIUSA, I can't get any discounts, b/c they're only a sales branch to germany...which sucks.

[N.B., w/ relation to any VWAG model, that includes audi/vw/skoda/lambo/seat/bently/bugatti
also as a supplier, I get the same discounts as an employee.
I get this from other manufacturers, but I don't really want to buy a ford, etc]


----------



## coolguy82 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Discount certificate*

Hi,

Does anyone have a family discount that could be shared w/ me? I am in market for a Q5. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

coolguy82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a family discount that could be shared w/ me? I am in market for a Q5. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------

